# FM3 Question?



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

We are finally ready to go back to the USA and will take a flight to Cd Juarez and then cross the bridge to El Paso, TX. Besides showing our FM3 to Mexican immigration at the Juarez airport is there anything else we need? Any documents? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you will be coming back to Mexico when your FM3s need to be renewed, just get them stamped on the 'Salida' page.
If you have no intention of renewing them at the required time, in Mexico, you must have them cancelled by INM. If you don't, and you should return, you can be fined for every day that they were not renewed.
So, it is probably wise to have them cancelled and, if you return for a visit, use an FMT tourist permit.


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you will be coming back to Mexico when your FM3s need to be renewed, just get them stamped on the 'Salida' page.
> If you have no intention of renewing them at the required time, in Mexico, you must have them cancelled by INM. If you don't, and you should return, you can be fined for every day that they were not renewed.
> So, it is probably wise to have them cancelled and, if you return for a visit, use an FMT tourist permit.


Thanks but my question is do I just show them my FM3 at the Juarez airport or do I need anything else? Also how much Mexican money can I have with me?


----------

